# coffee bad for baby?stunting growth?



## Natalie143 (May 14, 2007)

my breastfed baby is 17 months old now and although i dont drink coffee right now... when he was younger probably around 3 months - 1 year i was drinking 1 cup of cappucino every morning... but i heard now that coffee/caffeine stunts growth.. do you think i did him harm by drinking coffee?? i really did not think about it! and now i dont feel good about it..







do you think it can stunt a breastfed babies growth through my milk? (he's not tall...)


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I dont think enough passes to the milk to stunt growth. You need a lot of caffiene to actually stunt growth. I drink 1 cup and sometimes 2 cups of coffee and day and so did my mom when she was nursing us. I am a shorty(due to heredity) but my brothers are 6 feet tall.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

I drank coffee during my pregnancy and the whole time I nursed DS. He was over 10 lbs at birth and has consistently been in the 90th and above percentile for height and weight. I think you're fine.


----------



## misswerewolf (May 7, 2008)

You'd have to drink a whole lot of coffee to stunt your baby's growth, just like you'd have to drink a whole lot of alcohol during pregnancy to induce Fetal Alcohol Syndrome.


----------



## vanauken (Oct 10, 2007)

I regularly drink (at least) two cups of coffee a day, and have while nursing all my kids. My oldest two range from the 75th-90th percentiles, and my youngest two, who were almost two months early, are actually on the curve for their actual weight! (and are high percentile for gestational age - pretty cool for premies). So, at least in my case, the coffee seems only to be helping!









In all seriousness, all the studies I've read seem to say that caffeine CAN cause problems, but only in very high doses. A cup or two doesn't hurt, unless your LO has some specific reaction to it (not common).


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

don't worry so much! I drink a lot of coffee, did the whole way through pregnancy (2 to 4 cups, which is actually serving wise, 4 to 8, daily) and ds is a giant huge baby boy. Smart as a whip. don't beleive every study you read. caffiene can kill you if you drink enough of it, but then again, so can water!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Nah, I drink 2 to 4 cups a day, can't do without it, and my son is HUGE!
Plus, I used to drink it starting when I was 5. I am a small person, but I was always supposed to be.


----------



## treehuggermama (Jan 3, 2007)

drink up mama! A cup or 2 a day isn't going to cause a problem with growth. However if your LO is colicky it could be part of the problem as some babes are sensitive to it in bm.


----------

